# New directv app ??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Saw this on Reddit suprized didn't see it here






DIRECTV is migrating to a single app! : directv


12 votes, 13 comments. Starting May 24th, 2022, DIRECTV and DIRECTV STREAM customers will begin to experience a single look to the app downloaded to …




www.reddit.com





Directv.com/downloadnow


Sounds like it's merging with streaming app
"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

With this new app im able to see my local channels on LTE ! 

The old app locals only worked in o&o markets 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is here in this thread starting around May 24: Will DTV Ever Have Something Like The Dish Network...


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> With this new app im able to see my local channels on LTE !
> 
> The old app locals only worked in o&o markets
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks like you are on Android which does not have the ability yet to cast to your TV. On iOS you can. I think Adroid is supposed to get an update in June that will allow you to cast from the phone to a TV.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> With this new app im able to see my local channels on LTE !
> 
> The old app locals only worked in o&o markets
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Once your device is not on your wifi network you'll loose channels. The locals come to mind off hand


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

my locals are working on LTE . this was the 2nd thing i tested


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Correct Samsung Android


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mods: i didn't know there was a tread open about this topic already. I didn't see the alert in taptalk, please merge threads if possible thanks


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> It is here in this thread starting around May 24: Will DTV Ever Have Something Like The Dish Network...


wow somehow i missed that thread usually taptalk will alert me when there is a new thread ...
i like the app so far much faster than previous one


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> Correct Samsung Android


Are you saying the app is out for Android? I'm still seeing the old one on my Pixel 6.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes it is out for Android but you can’t cast it to a TV or streaming box now.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine says I need to be hooked up to the same network....It is, and doesn't work at all.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Working for my old android phone









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

AZ. said:


> Mine says I need to be hooked up to the same network....It is, and doesn't work at all.


Works for me on wifi and LTE. Don't have a 5g phone yet...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don’t know what wrong with mine but I’m showing like a dozen streaming channels , most HBO’s. I tried on wifi (in home) and cellular

Am I the only one that this isn’t working for ?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

StangGT909 said:


> I don’t know what wrong with mine but I’m showing like a dozen streaming channels , most HBO’s. I tried on wifi (in home) and cellular
> 
> Am I the only one that this isn’t working for ?


Im having all kinds of different problems....Samsung S9+


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Works on my old Pixel XL.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Works on my iPad. It is so different from the old app that it is taking some getting used to. I have not formed an opinion whether it is an improvement or not.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Works on my iPad. It is so different from the old app that it is taking some getting used to. I have not formed an opinion whether it is an improvement or not.


The best part is you can cast your locals to the TV (Airplay required on iPadOS or iOS) if you are having rain issues.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> The best part is you can cast your locals to the TV (Airplay required on iPadOS or iOS) if you are having rain issues.


Thanks cool can't wait for the chromecast support 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I installed the new DirecTV app on my iPhone and iPad, but it only shows a handful of channels available. Am I supposed to see the same channels I get from satellite?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

crendall said:


> I installed the new DirecTV app on my iPhone and iPad, but it only shows a handful of channels available. Am I supposed to see the same channels I get from satellite?


No


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The best part is you can cast your locals to the TV (Airplay required on iPadOS or iOS) if you are having rain issues.


I can see that this might be useful for some users, but I have an AM21 as well as a direct OTA connection to my TV, so I would not be likely to use this feature.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

When I select GUIDE and filter for streaming I only get 8 channels. With the old DirecTV app I could stream a lot more channels.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

crendall said:


> I installed the new DirecTV app on my iPhone and iPad, but it only shows a handful of channels available. Am I supposed to see the same channels I get from satellite?


The guide, by default, shows the channels that are “streamable”. Those are the channels you can stream. You can change the guide to show all channels but you can only stream the ones that are listed in the guide when it is set to streamable.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

crendall said:


> When I select GUIDE and filter for streaming I only get 8 channels. With the old DirecTV app I could stream a lot more channels.


You can still use the old app. The old app never had my local Fox, ABC, CBS, and NBC. The new one does. OTA is not possible where I live. Also you can’t cast the stream to a TV or streaming box in the old app..

No doubt there is room for improvement in the new app but this is a start.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

For me the old app has all my local channels available, while the new app does not. I'm using Apple devices so I can stream to my TV using AirPlay in the old app. 

The new app is faster and looks better than the old app. Hopefully DirecTV gets the kinks worked out soon and offers more channels to stream, because for me the new app is not very useful with the very limited number of channels that I can stream.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I’m not sure why you guys don’t have all your channels. I have all my channels I subscribe to show up in the “all channels” option and the “streaming” option. I can see them all and watch them all on wifi or cellular data. 

Edit to add I don’t see PBS in my locals.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

In the new app I see all channels when the guide is set to all channels. The ones I can't stream still can't been streamed form the ALL channels guide. An example is my local CW channel. It is not in the streamable guide and if I switch the guide to ALL I see it but it tells me it is not available to stream.



crendall said:


> For me the old app has all my local channels available, while the new app does not. I'm using Apple devices so I can stream to my TV using AirPlay in the old app.
> 
> The new app is faster and looks better than the old app. Hopefully DirecTV gets the kinks worked out soon and offers more channels to stream, because for me the new app is not very useful with the very limited number of channels that I can stream.


In the old app there is no option for Airplay from my iPhone to my TV that does support airplay or to my Apple TV which also does Aairplay.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

OK...correction as the old app just updated to DirecTV on the Go and now my locals, and actually all channels from my sat package, show up in the guide to watch on my iPhone and I also have the option to watch "on TV". If I click on that I tell it which receiver to watch it on and it changes the channel on the receiver and plays that channel but it is not casting the stream from my iPhone to the TV. It is just showing the satellite channel on that receiver via a sat signal. There is no place to tell it to send to my TV or Apple TV via airplay.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> There is no place to tell it to send to my TV or Apple TV via airplay.


Are you using an iPad? Simply pull down the Control Center and the box in the upper right corner allows you to send streaming output from the DTV app to an AppleTV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Are you using an iPad? Simply pull down the Control Center and the box in the upper right corner allows you to send streaming output from the DTV app to an AppleTV.


OK in the old app (DirecTV on the Go) I do see that option in Control Center on my iPhone and if I select my TV that has airplay or my ATV it doesn't work. In the new app, DirecTV airplay works flawlessly.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Still having the same issue , now confirmed on iPad and iPhone.
Only thing I can think is it possible for some reason due to wired vs wireless or 2.4 vs 5 gz that the app doesn’t think I’m on the home network as the dvr?

I supposed that theory is already killed since the remote in the app successfully can change the channel

weird


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I go the new app. Only seeing a subset of channels, even if all channels are selected, no locals. Oddly, I can get to 2 of the three RSNs in our area. There are even less streamable channels, even compared to the old app. Android Pixel 6. I haven't tired it yet on my Samsung tablet. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Probably a lot of agreements to negotiate to get ALL channels. And it will probably never be ALL channels.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have sports pack so I see RSNs (except ballys ) on my app . 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

StangGT909 said:


> Still having the same issue , now confirmed on iPad and iPhone.
> Only thing I can think is it possible for some reason due to wired vs wireless or 2.4 vs 5 gz that the app doesn’t think I’m on the home network as the dvr?


The DIRECTV app doesn't care how it is connected to your LAN; only that you are connected. With Apple devices, Wi-fi is pretty much your only choice. Your router connects all the segments (Wi-fi and wired) seamlessly.


> I supposed that theory is already killed since the remote in the app successfully can change the channel


The remote app uses a different protocol (HTTP) but it does travel over the same network path.

For comparison purposes, it may be useful to share how everyone's DIRECTV DVR is connected to the LAN (i.e. Wi-fi, CAT5/6 or CCK)


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> With Apple devices, Wi-fi is pretty much your only choice.


No it's not. All of my ATV's and Macs are wired ethernet.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the Android app installed on my Samsung tablet and phone, but I'm only seeing the local channels for the ABC, NBC, CBS, and Fox affiliates. There no CW station (channel 69 for the Atlanta market) and no independents. I could do without the independents, but it would be nice to have the CW affiliate. Anyone know why only those 4 stations are available?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

If I were to guess , because those are the big 4 (local stations ) ??

I only see the big 4 on my app as well 

Think I posted a screen shot above 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Probably a lot of agreements to negotiate to get ALL channels. And it will probably never be ALL channels.


I was getting all of the locals previously. I'm pretty sure they already have rights to stream all locals they are carrying.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It could be they only needed agreements with the 4 major networks to show those local network affiliates and they might need agreements with the actual affiliate stations for the others. But that is just a guess of mine.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

the2130 said:


> I was getting all of the locals previously. I'm pretty sure they already have rights to stream all locals they are carrying.


In the old app (now called DirecTV on the Go) I never got any channels under channel 202 (CNN). I now get ALL of my channels on the iPhone and can stream them to my iPhone with that app but on Android still nothing under channel 202.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> No it's not. All of my ATV's and Macs are wired ethernet.


While Apple refers to the Mac as a "device" (part of their long-term plan?), the rest of the free world is usually talking about phones and tablets. Streaming devices are typically referred to as "streaming devices".

My point remains that the DIRECTV app can't be concerned with how it is physically connected to the LAN. That said, it may be possible that the content-serving DIRECTV DVR does care how it gets its LAN connection.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

If I change the filter to "all channels", I see all of the locals in the guide, but only channels 2, 5, 11, and 46 (ABC, Fox, NBC, CBS) can be streamed. The others, including ch 69 (CW), all give a popup "not available to stream" if you select them. Is anyone getting other channels besides the 4 major networks?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> While Apple refers to the Mac as a "device" (part of their long-term plan?), the rest of the free world is usually talking about phones and tablets. Streaming devices are typically referred to as "streaming devices".
> 
> My point remains that the DIRECTV app can't be concerned with how it is physically connected to the LAN. That said, it may be possible that the content-serving DIRECTV DVR does care how it gets its LAN connection.


Your statement was "*With Apple devices, Wi-fi is pretty much your only choice.*" So you think Apple is the only one making phones and tablets? Samsung and others say hello. My ATV is a streaming device. By Apple. It has an ethernet port. I use it.

But I agree it should make no difference whether it is wired or wireless as long as they are all on the same LAN.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

the2130 said:


> If I change the filter to "all channels", I see all of the locals in the guide, but only channels 2, 5, 11, and 46 (ABC, Fox, NBC, CBS) can be streamed. The others, including ch 69 (CW), all give a popup "not available to stream" if you select them. Is anyone getting other channels besides the 4 major networks?


Just to clarify are you using the app called DirecTV (new app) or DirecTV on the Go (old app). And are you using an Android device or an Apple device.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Your statement was "*With Apple devices, Wi-fi is pretty much your only choice.*" So you think Apple is the only one making phones and tablets?


Not at all. I'm saying that in the Apple ecosystem, what most people consider "devices" (phones and tablets) support Wi-fi as their home LAN connection option.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Most phones and tablets are in a wifi ecosystem. Has nothing to do with Apple.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> my locals are working on LTE . this was the 2nd thing i tested


hmm mine go away  . i also tried the MLB extra innings yesterday off my home network and i got a handful of **** nothing


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

MLB.TV didn't work that's strange ... works for me 

idk my phone is old and not a 5g phone


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Just to clarify are you using the app called DirecTV (new app) or DirecTV on the Go (old app). And are you using an Android device or an Apple device.


I'm using the new app on both of my Android devices - a Samsung tablet and a Samsung phone. I installed it on both yesterday after I got an e-mail from DirecTV. I didn't realize the old app still worked.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think they are going to do away with teh DirecTV on the Go app (old app), When I launch the old app I get a full screen asking me to use the new app. If I click it, it goes away and does launch the old one but clearly they want you to use the new one.

The Android app does not have all of the features that the iOS app has. The Android app is supposed to be updated in June to include the missing features.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just launched the old app on my Android phone and I'm getting the full list of local channels, including CW affiliate channel 69. I'm watching that channel now. I also tried some of the independents and they work as well. It doesn't make sense to suggest DirecTV doesn't have the rights needed to stream them.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too but you can't cast the stream to a TV. I think the rights issue is they have streaming rights to mobile devices in the old app. But the new app allows you to airplay it to a TV or Apple computer, or the ATV which are not mobile devices.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

So if I launch the new app on my iPhone and try to watch a channel that is not in the guide under the streamable option it shows this.









So they don’t have permission to display that channel on a mobile device.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I also see that almost all of the recordings on my DVR are unavailable to be played with the app. They are listed as "dvr only".


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Are the locals streaming over the Internet or from the DVR?


----------



## TJNash (Jun 5, 2012)

No ESPN channels show up on the new app for me (Google Pixel 6 Pro, all channels filter selected.) The old app shows the ESPN channels.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

the2130 said:


> Are the locals streaming over the Internet or from the DVR?


Internet.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm at work and still able to view my locals in the app . Also dvr content must be similar . They only have rights to certain show s ... just guessing cause like the hbo Lakers show im able to watch... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

TJNash said:


> No ESPN channels show up on the new app for me (Google Pixel 6 Pro, all channels filter selected.) The old app shows the ESPN channels.


ESPN channels 206, 207, 208, & 209 all work in the new app for me on both iOS and Android. Streamable channels filter selected.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Internet.


Does the old app stream locals from the DVR?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Re old app ..

I believe locals were also internet based but only in certain markets 

Example when I travel to DC ,Phil, NYC, ATL etc ..I got certain local channels 


My experience it was only O&O locals that allows you to view in the old app. 
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Does the old app stream locals from the DVR?


Minus recordings that did not have a on demand copy it has all streamed off the internet for a few years now.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

Today I restarted the new DirecTV app on my iPhone and iPad, and now I'm getting all the channels available to stream. Not sure why it wasn't working yesterday. I like how fast the shows start playing after selecting something in the guide.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> Re old app ..
> 
> My experience it was only O&O locals that allows you to view in the old app.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


All of the locals were available in the old app, although it didn't always work reliably. I pulled up the old app on my phone today and I was able to access all of the locals. If the old app was streaming the locals over the Internet and the new version does the same, it doesn't make sense that any additional rights need to be negotiated.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

For me (in Norfolk DMA), on the old app, the locals only showed up vis wifi . 

No locals via LTE , on the old app .

As I wrote above only when I traveled certain locals would show up ... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mine works now also

really weird , wonder what changed (I didn’t do anything)


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Today it looks like I'm getting most of the channels, though I had to re-login again


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like I am getting a lot more channels but still not all of them. Most notable missing is PBS, CW, ME-TV, and Marquee Network.


----------



## bscabl (Feb 22, 2010)

I just miss being able to watch my DVR from my computer in the next room.  Sometimes I want to catch up on a show while on my computer.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I am getting Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS, and CW locals, but not PBS and several non-network locals. I haven't rigorously checked what other channels might be missing. On the positive side, the new app is considerably faster, especially when scrolling the guide for future dates and times. The old app would just sit there "updating" for a long time.


----------



## gsanta (Aug 11, 2008)

the2130 said:


> I also see that almost all of the recordings on my DVR are unavailable to be played with the app. They are listed as "dvr only".


This is the main feature I used on the old app on Android. I downloaded recordings from my DVR to the app so I could play them when I was away. Does the new app have this feature? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

AZ. said:


> Im having all kinds of different problems....Samsung S9+


. It’s probably your phone as Samsung S9 series is no longer getting support works on my S10 and My S22


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

I admit to just scanning this thread, is there talk of this app coming to TV without casting (I imagine Roku users would want one too)? Or will it just remain for ‘mobile’ devices? Some time back I deleted the previous DirecTV app from my TV when it stopped working and haven’t looked since. Is there any working DirecTV app for TV?


----------



## kshipman (Feb 2, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Saw this on reddit suprized didn't see it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the new app on AppleTV and it still said I needed to be a stream subscriber. Would be nice to have the AppleTV option during signal issues.


----------



## kshipman (Feb 2, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> I admit to just scanning this thread, is there talk of this app coming to TV without casting (I imagine Roku users would want one too)? Or will it just remain for ‘mobile’ devices? Some time back I deleted the previous DirecTV app from my TV when it stopped working and haven’t looked since. Is there any working DirecTV app for TV?


doesn’t work on my AppleTV.


----------



## kshipman (Feb 2, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> I admit to just scanning this thread, is there talk of this app coming to TV without casting (I imagine Roku users would want one too)? Or will it just remain for ‘mobile’ devices? Some time back I deleted the previous DirecTV app from my TV when it stopped working and haven’t looked since. Is there any working DirecTV app for TV?


doesn’t work on my AppleTV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

kshipman said:


> I tried the new app on AppleTV and it still said I needed to be a stream subscriber. Would be nice to have the AppleTV option during signal issues.


If you have an iPad or an iPhone you can airplay it from the app to the Apple TV. Works great.


----------



## bamasat22 (Apr 26, 2016)

Motorola edge / plus
"Ready for" tech.









Ready For Page - Motorola


Your Motorola smartphone has power just waiting to be unleashed. Ready For amplifies everything your phone is capable of.




www.motorola.com





Sent from my motorola edge (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> If you have an iPad or an iPhone you can airplay it from the app to the Apple TV. Works great.


Yes, that’s why I added ‘without casting’ (which is always an option for any app). I’d like to have the option for my guest room to access DTV programming — without having to own an Apple device, or know how to mirror.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bscabl said:


> I just miss being able to watch my DVR from my computer in the next room.  Sometimes I want to catch up on a show while on my computer.


I thought that capability went away years ago with the demise of the DirecTV2PC software.


----------



## ClarDold (7 mo ago)

litzdog911 said:


> I thought that capability went away years ago with the demise of the DirecTV2PC software.


In the previous DirecTV app, just a few days ago, there was a "Playlist" of shows recorded on my DVR. I could watch most of those when outside of the house, although some were not available.
Now, there is a "Library", which shows all of my DVR-recorded shows, but it is a worthless list. I have no idea why it is in the app.
If I click on one, it says there is no On Demand option. If I click on the filter button that says "streamable",my library is reduced to only a couple of shows that are available via streaming, without being on my DVR. I can't watch recorded shows even in my own house.

DirecTV is getting worth less and less.
I foolishly bought the DirecTV Nomad years ago. It let me download shows to a mobile device for offline viewing. That worked badly for a year, and then it was abandoned. Then I could download from the Genie, for a while, and that stopped working. I could never "authorize" my phone for downloads, but I could still stream from my home DVR when I was out of the house.
Now, nothing. The new and improved DirecTV app seems to be nothing more than DirecTV Stream. Maybe.

On the road, streaming was a horrible solution for me.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

ClarDold said:


> In the previous DirecTV app, just a few days ago, there was a "Playlist" of shows recorded on my DVR. I could watch most of those when outside of the house, although some were not available.
> Now, there is a "Library", which shows all of my DVR-recorded shows, but it is a worthless list. I have no idea why it is in the app.
> If I click on one, it says there is no On Demand option. If I click on the filter button that says "streamable",my library is reduced to only a couple of shows that are available via streaming, without being on my DVR. I can't watch recorded shows even in my own house.
> 
> ...


Mobile DVR and download to go or whatever they call it is all supposed to be added later I read.


----------



## kshipman (Feb 2, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> If you have an iPad or an iPhone you can airplay it from the app to the Apple TV. Works great.


Kind of a pain. Rather have it native without having to deal with multiple devices. Should be totally possible.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

kshipman said:


> Kind of a pain. Rather have it native without having to deal with multiple devices. Should be totally possible.


That negates them charging for a client


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

kshipman said:


> Kind of a pain. Rather have it native without having to deal with multiple devices. Should be totally possible.


If you want it native you will need to get another receiver and pay $7.00 a month for it on satellite. Or get Stream. You can have it on 20 devices with no extra fees. To me it is great to have during storms when there is rain fade. Outside of that I have no need for it.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> If you want it native you will need to get another receiver and pay $7.00 a month for it on satellite. Or get Stream. You can have it on 20 devices with no extra fees. To me it is great to have during storms when there is rain fade. Outside of that I have no need for it.


So their logic is they’ll give it to you on a small screen for free, but you have to pay to have it on a large screen? Guess it makes sense.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

bmcleod said:


> So their logic is they’ll give it to you on a small screen for free, but you have to pay to have it on a large screen? Guess it makes sense.


Or get an iPad or iPhone and watch on the big screen via airplay to TV that has airplay or to an Apple TV. I think Android will be able to cast to TV at some point too.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Or get an iPad or iPhone and watch on the big screen via airplay to TV that has airplay or to an Apple TV. I think Android will be able to cast to TV at some point too.


Yes, I think we understand Airplay and mirroring, I guess the answer to my first question was … no.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

west99999 said:


> Mobile DVR and download to go or whatever they call it is all supposed to be added later I read.


Let's hope what you read is true. The new app offers some improvements in reliability and usability, while removing functionality and channels.


----------



## bscabl (Feb 22, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> I thought that capability went away years ago with the demise of the DirecTV2PC software.


it did.. ive been a customer a long long time :/


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I do wish the Chromecast feature was up and running. Big game tomorrow night but we are expecting storms here so worried I might get rain fade like what happened a couple of games ago. If Chromecast was available, I could cast to the TV from my phone and be done.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Anybody have trouble with the app not finding your dvr? i only have an HR44, and it’s on the same network as my iPad. Tried restarting the app but no luck. Not sure if there’s anything else I can do. Not a big priority but would be nice if i worked correctly.


----------



## DennisW (Dec 3, 2007)

ClarDold said:


> In the previous DirecTV app, just a few days ago, there was a "Playlist" of shows recorded on my DVR. I could watch most of those when outside of the house, although some were not available.
> Now, there is a "Library", which shows all of my DVR-recorded shows, but it is a worthless list. I have no idea why it is in the app.
> If I click on one, it says there is no On Demand option. If I click on the filter button that says "streamable",my library is reduced to only a couple of shows that are available via streaming, without being on my DVR. I can't watch recorded shows even in my own house.
> 
> ...


I'm sticking with the old app. Even the guide on the new app sucks. Another example of the brain trust at AT&T ruining things by making them "better".
I thought AT&T was talking about selling off DirecTv. At least it might end up somewhere better.


----------



## S L (Aug 11, 2020)

dlt4 said:


> Anybody have trouble with the app not finding your dvr? i only have an HR44, and it’s on the same network as my iPad. Tried restarting the app but no luck. Not sure if there’s anything else I can do. Not a big priority but would be nice if i worked correctly.


YES, me! Same setup, shows receiver as "inactive" and explains that means it's either not powered on or not connected to the same network, neither of which is true. Of course, if you click the helpful "get connected" button it takes you to the dtv page explaining how to connect your receiver to the internet, super helpful, said sarcastically...

I'm hoping based on something else I saw that they're still working out kinks. God knows it only took 3 years to get the old app to finally register the DVR, it's mind numbing to have to think about going through this again! And yes, a part of me thinks they have not considered devices that have the old app with already-registered DVRs, and we will all be told to delete the old app altogether. But they haven't said that yet and I'm not going to invent things to worry about!

FWIW I do know it's vastly improved since Sunday when I first downloaded it and gave it a try, there were only about 10 channels total. (It's frustrating now that the old app is throwing the new app screen with its totally device-unaware "get it now" button that tries to imply you can't get past to the old app, but keep clicking around and the old app will finally appear.) Fingers crossed.

As for the additional functionality and the app design itself, it is a vast improvement. If this is our first tangible indication that the sale by ATT actually means someone made the app a priority, that's good. If they are truly going to be out of the Sunday Ticket business in 2023 they have to start doing something else better!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It see's all of my DVR's but only allows me to select my HR54 and watch content from it. My 4 HR24's shows two of them with the yellow inactive i icon. The other two are just greyed out and can't be selected. I wonder if that is because the only DVR actually connected directly to my network is the HR54 via a wireless connection while the 4 HR-24's gets internet through the HR54?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> It see's all of my DVR's but only allows me to select my HR54 and watch content from it. My 4 HR24's shows two of them with the yellow inactive i icon. The other two are just greyed out and can't be selected. I wonder if that is because the only DVR actually connected directly to my network is the HR54 via a wireless connection while the 4 HR-24's gets internet through the HR54?


Strange. I have an HR54 as well as an HR24 in the bedroom. Like your setup, the HR24 gets its network connection from the HR54 over the coax. I turned the HR24 on, launched the new DTV app, clicked the gear icon, and then clicked Receiver Control. At first, the HR24 showed Inactive. However, when I clicked the Refresh icon, the HR24 was displayed as online, and I was able to connect to it.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Strange. I have an HR54 as well as an HR24 in the bedroom. Like your setup, the HR24 gets its network connection from the HR54 over the coax. I turned the HR24 on, launched the new DTV app, clicked the gear icon, and then clicked Receiver Control. At first, the HR24 showed Inactive. However, when I clicked the Refresh icon, the HR24 was displayed as online, and I was able to connect to it.


Receiver Control is used to operate the receivers from the app as a remote control. All of my receivers show up in there and I can select all of them and control the receiver(s) with my phone.

To watch content from a DVR you have to click the Library icon at the bottom of the guide. That is where I can only select my HR54 and none of my HR24's.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I just found out you can’t play DVR content with the new app. It shows the content of the DVR but can only play an OnDemand version if it if available. If not available it won’t let you play anything.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Receiver Control is used to operate the receivers from the app as a remote control. All of my receivers show up in there and I can select all of them and control the receiver(s) with my phone.
> 
> To watch content from a DVR you have to click the Library icon at the bottom of the guide. That is where I can only select my HR54 and none of my HR24's.


Thanks for clarifying, and you are correct--only recorded content on the HR54 is shown. And as you say, it cannot be streamed because no on-demand version is available. Very disappointing.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to admit, being able to watch the NBA finals in a PIP window while doing other things in the foreground is pretty cool.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

JerryMeeker said:


> I have to admit, being able to watch the NBA finals in a PIP window while doing other things in the foreground is pretty cool.


What kind of device are you using? I don't see any PIP option on my Android devices.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> I just found out you can’t play DVR content with the new app. It shows the content of the DVR but can only play an OnDemand version if it if available. If not available it won’t let you play anything.


Yes, it's pretty much useless for playing content from your DVR, which is how most people watch content these days. It's hard to see how this new app can be considered an upgrade over the old app, which was a pretty bad app.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The only good thing about this app is I can still watch my locals on my TV via Airplay during a heavy rain. Other than that it is pretty useless.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

the2130 said:


> What kind of device are you using? I don't see any PIP option on my Android devices.


I have an iPad Pro. Here is what the screen looks like. The contents of the PIP isn't captured by a screenshot, but it is actually the evening news live.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

JerryMeeker said:


> I have an iPad Pro. Here is what the screen looks like. The contents of the PIP isn't captured by a screenshot, but it is actually the evening news live.
> 
> View attachment 32221


Thanks, as far as I can tell there isn't any option for PIP in the Android version. A small window of the video will appear only within the DirecTV app.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So with the new app when you travel, it shows both your home locals and the locals of where you are . 

I am unable to click my home locals but able to view the ones for the market im In.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been waiting for Directv to fix their app so it wasn't so cumbersome and slow to access access live streaming services. I still had the old app, which never was updated. So glad to see this post, so I could downland the new version. Now works as well as other live streaming service such as YouTubeTV!


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Using the new app, I selected the "My Library" option on the bottom to access the list of recorded content on my DVR. When I selected a recording to play back on my iPad, I received the error "Unavailable on this device", with the explanation that only recordings that had On-demand episodes could be played back. Anyone else find this limitation disappointing?


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Forgive me as I'm a bit confused here. I have the 'old' app which suddenly states 'No Wi-Fi connection found' no matter what I do to it. No idea on how to remediate.

Is the consesnus here the new app is working, or not?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

JerryMeeker said:


> Using the new app, I selected the "My Library" option on the bottom to access the list of recorded content on my DVR. When I selected a recording to play back on my iPad, I received the error "Unavailable on this device", with the explanation that only recordings that had On-demand episodes could be played back. Anyone else find this limitation disappointing?


Yes, I am getting the same message. It is a bit disappointing, but overall the new app is so much better than the old one.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

spiketoo said:


> Forgive me as I'm a bit confused here. I have the 'old' app which suddenly states 'No Wi-Fi connection found' no matter what I do to it. No idea on how to remediate.
> 
> Is the consesnus here the new app is working, or not?


I just logged into the old app and it connected fine. 
I haven't found any issues with the new app and overall its has improved. The time to load a live stream is much quicker. And I am able to get all my local channels, where I wasn't able to live stream some of them on the old app.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

the2130 said:


> Thanks, as far as I can tell there isn't any option for PIP in the Android version. A small window of the video will appear only within the DirecTV app.


The DTV App doesn't have PIP option in Android. Although you can use the "Pop Up" or "Split Screen" option on Android to watch while surfing. Use Multi window and App pair shortcuts on your Galaxy phone

Also, I like to use the Android "Smart View" option to create a PIP on my LG OLED TV that is on my DTV mini client. Then I can monitor a sporting event, while watching something else


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

I can’t set a recording with the new app. I receive: ! Something went wrong. Your requested changes weren’t transmitted.

Anyone else see/solve this issue?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I noticed that issue too ...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> I can’t set a recording with the new app. I receive: ! Something went wrong. Your requested changes weren’t transmitted.
> 
> Anyone else see/solve this issue?


Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

U-Verse would let you manage your DVR remotely 10 years ago - sad that DirecTV still doesn't have this capability.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ndfan1993 said:


> U-Verse would let you manage your DVR remotely 10 years ago - sad that DirecTV still doesn't have this capability.


Uverse has guaranteed two-way communication with the customer equipment. DIRECTV has it with many customers but there are many who do not. Least common denominator.

It is painfully difficult to explain why a feature won't work when it comes to needing an always-on broadband connection. Just look at the anti-streamers in the NFLST threads.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

ndfan1993 said:


> U-Verse would let you manage your DVR remotely 10 years ago - sad that DirecTV still doesn't have this capability.


What exactly do you mean by "manage remotely"? The DTV app allows me to schedule a TV show to record when I am away from my home. Isn't this "managing remotely"?


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it possible I can’t set a recording with the new app because the DVR is still connected to the old app? The new app sees the DVR, and I can use the remote function etc, but setting a recording fails.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> The DTV app allows me to schedule a TV show to record when I am away from my home. Isn't this "managing remotely"?


That's a good chunk of what "management" might represent but it is perhaps less than half of it. Being able to remotely delete recordings to make room for new ones or replacing bad ones can be pretty handy.

Being able to confirm that something is set to record is a whole other level of confidence over the non-interactive sending of instructions.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> Is it possible I can’t set a recording with the new app because the DVR is still connected to the old app? The new app sees the DVR, and I can use the remote function etc, but setting a recording fails.


I have the exact same problem. For now I will stick with the older app.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I have the exact same problem. For now I will stick with the older app.


I am glad it’s not just me. Unfortunately the old app will be deactivated soon.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's a good chunk of what "management" might represent but it is perhaps less than half of it. Being able to remotely delete recordings to make room for new ones or replacing bad ones can be pretty handy.
> 
> Being able to confirm that something is set to record is a whole other level of confidence over the non-interactive sending of instructions.


I agree that I have not tried this additional functionality. I don't recall, were these functions available on the old app? If not, you are expressing a wish list of additional features that I agree would be nice to have. But if I am understanding the OP, he is not even able to set a program to record. This works fine for me.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> I don't recall, were these functions available on the old app?


AFAIK, the old app was single-ended as well. You entered your wishes into the web app and prayed that they would be relayed via satellite to your DVR.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> View attachment 32447


Same release notes as the update from 2 weeks ago


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> View attachment 32447


And I still can’t set a recording. 😑


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

PCHDTV said:


> And I still can’t set a recording. 😑


The old app still records for me on iOS but I have to restart my phone and it will work one time. To use it again I have to restart the phone again. The new app I don't think has a place to set recordings. At least if there is I can't find it on iOS.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The old app still records for me on iOS but I have to restart my phone and it will work one time. To use it again I have to restart the phone again. The new app I don't think has a place to set recordings. At least if there is I can't find it on iOS.


Old app works for me as well without issue. The new one you just select a future show and you’ll see “record episode” below the description. Unfortunately I get this every time I try to set a recording.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

PCHDTV said:


> Old app works for me as well without issue. The new one you just select a future show and you’ll see “record episode” below the description. Unfortunately I get this every time I try to set a recording.
> View attachment 32448


OK I had only tried to record a show currently playing and didn't see a way to do that. I tried the next scheduled show and set it to record to my HR54 and it is now showing in my list of scheduled recordings. So it does work on the iOS app for me.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> OK I had only tried to record a show currently playing and didn't see a way to do that. I tried the next scheduled show and set it to record to my HR54 and it is now showing in my list of scheduled recordings. So it does work on the iOS app for me.


Question. Is your DVR still linked to the old app as well? Trying to sort out why it doesn’t work for me, but I’m sure it’s futile. I’m using an HR24.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes still linked in both but the old app is about to give up the ghost on me. Use it once and it eventually locks up and will not launch again until I reboot my phone. The new app is linked to all 5 of my DVR's. 4 of which are HR24's.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> Old app works for me as well without issue. The new one you just select a future show and you’ll see “record episode” below the description. Unfortunately I get this every time I try to set a recording.
> View attachment 32448


I still have the same problem here.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Are the ones having issues on iOS or Android?


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Yes still linked in both but the old app is about to give up the ghost on me. Use it once and it eventually locks up and will not launch again until I reboot my phone. The new app is linked to all 5 of my DVR's. 4 of which are HR24's.


Thanks. I’ll have to try some more troubleshooting.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just messaging with DTV technical support. No idea what this really means, but hold onto your grammar socks.

—-
And upon checking on your concern there will be application issue for lot of customers like you however no worries since you are a valuable customer to us from my end I will updated a clear notes about your issue and our dedicated team is working on your concern and you will be get notified in your DIRECTV website or DIRECTV application after it get resolved.
—-


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PCHDTV said:


> —-
> And upon checking on your concern there will be application issue for lot of customers like you however no worries since you are a valuable customer to us from my end I will updated a clear notes about your issue and our dedicated team is working on your concern and you will be get notified in your DIRECTV website or DIRECTV application after it get resolved.
> —-


That's the classic "I've forwarded your issue up the chain" response. It leaves the door open to a possible fix some time in the future without answering the "when" question.

When someone says "no worries", you're being placated.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's the classic "I've forwarded your issue up the chain" response. It leaves the door open to a possible fix some time in the future without answering the "when" question.
> 
> When someone says "no worries", you're being placated.


bingo


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got an update on the iOS app a few minutes ago. If you are on iOS try updating it.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

No dice here, I have the latest version.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> Old app works for me as well without issue. The new one you just select a future show and you’ll see “record episode” below the description. Unfortunately I get this every time I try to set a recording.
> View attachment 32448


I get this message when I try and set a recording on my bedroom HR24 when it is powered off. I can successfully set a recording on the living room HR54 even though it is powered off as well. Not sure I care.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> I get this message when I try and set a recording on my bedroom HR24 when it is powered off.


As long as you aren't chopping the 110VAC line power, the HR24 should be responding when it is in standby mode (off) or on.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

On the new DirecTV app, I can no longer watch any DVR content on my Samsung tablet. I get an error message that says "The Owner of this channel has made it available to watch only on your TV."

The only exception is if the program recorded happens to have a streaming version available, which is relatively rare. I am trying to access all my DVR content using my home internet network. My old app used to do this easily. Is this how the new app now works, or rather doesn't work? Help!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Afraid so. You can only watch recorded content from your DVR if there is an OnDemand version of it.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

b4pjoe said:


> Afraid so. You can only watch recorded content from your DVR if there is an OnDemand version of it.


Thanks for the information. But isn't this a big step backward and a diminishing of the expensive service that we are paying for? How about a $20 per month service credit? That was one of the main reasons I subscribed to DTV in the first place.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, it's useless for watching DVR recordings. It's a joke to call this an upgrade 9ver the old app.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

DennisW said:


> I'm sticking with the old app. Even the guide on the new app sucks. Another example of the brain trust at AT&T ruining things by making them "better".
> I thought AT&T was talking about selling off DirecTv. At least it might end up somewhere better.


Unfortunately, the old app stopped working for me today (DirecTV said they would eventually disable it). And if you uninstall the old DTV app, they won't let you reinstall it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

mitchflorida said:


> Unfortunately, the old app stopped working for me today (DirecTV said they would eventually disable it). And if you uninstall the old DTV app, they won't let you reinstall it.


I just tried it- 2 errors first showed up-

-unable to connect to server.
Then…
-not available in your country.

But then I hit the ‘back’ on upper left corner and it displayed DirecTV log in screen, which I did and then it worked (surprisingly!).

It showed the guide, my remote control of my garage receiver, etc. So for me, not dead yet…..


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

codespy said:


> I just tried it- 2 errors first showed up-
> 
> -unable to connect to server.
> Then…
> ...


I just tried my old app and it worked just fine.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I just tried my old app and it worked just fine.


ditto


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is back to working fine with no error nags, except for the initial splash screen to upgrade to the newer version of the app.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

codespy said:


> Mine is back to working fine with no error nags, except for the initial splash screen to upgrade to the newer version of the app.


Even when my old DTV app for Tablets "worked", it never really worked very well playing from my DVR.

Is there any intention of them ever adding back that important feature to the new app or are we stuck with it as is?


----------



## musicman0725 (Oct 22, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> Unfortunately, the old app stopped working for me today (DirecTV said they would eventually disable it). And if you uninstall the old DTV app, they won't let you reinstall it.


The DirecTV app for iPad has a bug that after you download content it doesn’t always clear up space. Eventually you run out and need to reinstall the app. This happened on my wife’s iPad and I thought I was screwed when I deleted the app and it wasn’t in the App Store anymore. Luckily you can still download old apps that are no longer in the store. If you go into the App Store and click your name, then click purchases it will show you all the apps that you have ever purchased. I had all of the discontinued DirecTV apps available to download again. Set the app up again on her iPad and it started working for her. That was about a month ago. I just checked now and the old DirecTV iPhone app is still available right now if I wanted to download it again. I’m using the new app on my phone and for what I do on my phone the new app is fine. For iPad the ability to save content is key so the new app really can’t replace the old one until we get that feature back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

mitchflorida said:


> Thanks for the information. But isn't this a big step backward and a diminishing of the expensive service that we are paying for? How about a $20 per month service credit? That was one of the main reasons I subscribed to DTV in the first place.


The new app only supports streaming from a far away server and not via your home network from a DVR in the same house. I suppose DirecTV considers this a step forward.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I think they said on one of their social media that those features would be added later.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

west99999 said:


> I think they said on one of their social media that those features would be added later.


That's clearly a feature that is not optional for satellite subscribers who use the app.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

harsh said:


> That's clearly a feature that is not optional for satellite subscribers who use the app.


What do you know that he doesn't? Nothing is clear here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> What do you know that he doesn't?


Probably not much but it has never gone well when DIRECTV bragged up an important (it came too late to be innovative) feature and walked it back with a future update.

The old app allowed one to view DVR content and the new app probably shouldn't have been released as a replacement until it could do that.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

musicman0725 said:


> The DirecTV app for iPad has a bug that after you download content it doesn’t always clear up space. Eventually you run out and need to reinstall the app. This happened on my wife’s iPad and I thought I was screwed when I deleted the app and it wasn’t in the App Store anymore. Luckily you can still download old apps that are no longer in the store. If you go into the App Store and click your name, then click purchases it will show you all the apps that you have ever purchased. I had all of the discontinued DirecTV apps available to download again. Set the app up again on her iPad and it started working for her. That was about a month ago. I just checked now and the old DirecTV iPhone app is still available right now if I wanted to download it again. I’m using the new app on my phone and for what I do on my phone the new app is fine. For iPad the ability to save content is key so the new app really can’t replace the old one until we get that feature back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried this, but it doesn't work for me. I was able to download and install an old version of the app, but after launching it and logging in, it kept presenting a splash screen saying that this version was going away and directing me to the app store. I finally got around the splash screen, but the app is unable to access any of the DVR's in my setup. 

So, good idea, but doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's clearly a feature that is not optional for satellite subscribers who use the app.


I’m saying all features that use to be available are supposed to be available on the new app.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

west99999 said:


> I’m saying all features that use to be available are supposed to be available on the new app.


In the meantime, they aren't and retrograding is not available to the typical user.

The takeaway is that if you have the old app, don't upgrade.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> In the meantime, they aren't and retrograding is not available to the typical user.
> 
> The takeaway is that if you have the old app, don't upgrade.


The old app and the new app are two different apps. Installing the new one won't uninstall or overwrite the old one. The new one is called DirecTV which users can use it for either DirecTV Stream or DirecTV satellite. The old app is satellite only and is named DIRECTV On The Go. At least that is what my "purchases" shows on iOS. As of today both are still working for me on iOS and Android but the old one seems to have trouble starting up most times I try launching it.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Not to beat a dead horse but I use the app when travelling and the new app absolutely underperforms in that arena. I can't watch shows on the plane without being on WiFi, Most of my shows I cannot play back. What is the point of the app then? Until they fix these issues, the app is useless to me!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well it is not like the satellite signal can get to your phone via coax while flying. The app is streaming only but not from your DVR. You can only watch the DVR content if it is available via OnDemand streaming.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So I'm out of town today and I'm able to watch today's 9am 🏈 game on the D* app so cool.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Well it is not like the satellite signal can get to your phone via coax while flying. The app is streaming only but not from your DVR. You can only watch the DVR content if it is available via OnDemand streaming.


The point is the old app, you could download your playlist and watch them at any time, no WiFi required. This is a big miss from the DirecTV app. Also the fact that even when on WiFi, I can't playback all the shows in my playlist. Very irritating on trips.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

shedberg said:


> The point is the old app, you could download your playlist and watch them at any time, no WiFi required. This is a big miss from the DirecTV app. Also the fact that even when on WiFi, I can't playback all the shows in my playlist. Very irritating on trips.


As I said the new app has been designed without those abilities. It is working exactly how they want it to work or they wouldn't have released it. I agree it sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

You can still download the old DTV application here. It works like a charm.



https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/directv-llc/directv-for-tablets/directv-for-tablets-5-29-002-release/



Damn DirecTV for removing it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> You can still download the old DTV application here. It works like a charm.


If only there were a way to sideload iOS apps.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> If only there were a way to sideload iOS apps.











Why sideloaded apps and Is sideloading apps on Apple devices safe?


Apple says you shouldn’t sideload iOS apps, mostly for security reasons, but it’s not always possible. So let’s talk about ways to sideload apps more securely.




setapp.com


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I downloaded the app to my Amazon fire stick .. 

So they making progress on streaming devices


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Still no app on Samsung tvs (for sat)


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I would be surprised if you ever see an app for a TV after the RVU debacle.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

O yea I think I have a Samsung that is RVU ready


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

RACJ2 said:


> I've been waiting for Directv to fix their app so it wasn't so cumbersome and slow to access access live streaming services. I still had the old app, which never was updated. So glad to see this post, so I could downland the new version. Now works as well as other live streaming service such as YouTubeTV!


Can you get away with a lower tier 10/1 broadband plan? And does the app use a lot of battery on IOS?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

b4pjoe said:


> Receiver Control is used to operate the receivers from the app as a remote control. All of my receivers show up in there and I can select all of them and control the receiver(s) with my phone.
> 
> To watch content from a DVR you have to click the Library icon at the bottom of the guide. That is where I can only select my HR54 and none of my HR24's.


Can you prevent this app from seeing your HR54 DVR content? On the HR54, I have all of the sharing options turned off, is this enough?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if they will ever make the DTV APP a full fledged DTV client? It would show all the channels you are subscribed to and be able to use the full DVR capabilities of the HS-17, HR-54 and HR-44. However, if they did that I wonder if they would charge $7 a month?


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

CraigerM said:


> I wonder if they will ever make the DTV APP a full fledged DTV client? It would show all the channels you are subscribed to and be able to use the full DVR capabilities of the HS-17, HR-54 and HR-44. However, if they did that I wonder if they would charge $7 a month?


I don't have to worry about DirecTV some day improving their app or letting it access DVR content. I cancelled my DTV service and no longer pay for the 250 channels that I never watched. Pluto Roku, Prime, Kanopy, Hoopla, etc. Instead.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

just saw a (internal/customer) D* commercial talking about the new app and how you can watch anywhere and on select streaming devices (roku, apple tv, amazon fire tv )

says limit is 5 streams









DIRECTV App - Watch Live TV on Your Mobile Phone or Tablet


The DIRECTV App is available at no extra cost with every DIRECTV package, and is downloadable from the Google Play App Store & Apple App Store.




www.directv.com


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> I wonder if they will ever make the DTV APP a full fledged DTV client? It would show all the channels you are subscribed to and be able to use the full DVR capabilities of the HS-17, HR-54 and HR-44. However, if they did that I wonder if they would charge $7 a month?


as ive said before that seams to be the direction most other tv providers are going


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> says limit is 5 streams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIRECTV's infamous "up to" makes an appearance there (highlighting is mine):


DIRECTV Satellite App description said:


> Available only in the US. (excl Puerto Rico and U.S.V.I.). Req's compatible device and data connection; data charges may apply. Not all channels available to stream. Limited to *up to* 5 concurrent streams. Restr's apply.


Another page in the knowledge base still claims that the DVR Playlist/My Library is available (note that the discriptive text is outdated -- you must visit the link).








Watch Live Or Recorded TV With The DIRECTV App | DIRECTV Customer Service & Support


It’s easy to view TV on your mobile device or computer over a Wi-Fi connection. Choose from hundreds of TV channels and over 50,000 movies and shows.



www.directv.com


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, I finally got around to installing the new DirecTV app on my AppleTV 4K. I am having some difficulty navigating the app because I can't figure out how to use the remote effectively. For example, if I want to jump directly to channel 501, where do I enter the number keys? The Apple remote doesn't have number keys. And when I jump to a future date, the app asks me if I want to record the show. Where is it recorded, amd where do I biew a list of all the programs that I have recorded?

I don't get how this app will be of any use to me, except perhaps watching a program when my dish is experiencing rain fade.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> OK, I finally got around to installing the new DirecTV app on my AppleTV 4K. I am having some difficulty navigating the app because I can't figure out how to use the remote effectively. For example, if I want to jump directly to channel 501, where do I enter the number keys? The Apple remote doesn't have number keys.


The only way to change channels is using the guide and navigating to the channel and selecting it.



JerryMeeker said:


> And when I jump to a future date, the app asks me if I want to record the show. Where is it recorded, amd where do I biew a list of all the programs that I have recorded?


You select which DVR you want to record it to. A list of programs recorded is in your library. You can’t watch anything from a DVR. You can’t even see what is recorded to an HR24 or older. You can only watch what is on a genie DVR that has an OnDemand version. If it does you watch it and can’t FF through commercials. If it doesn’t have an OnDemand version you can’t watch it.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The only way to change channels is using the guide and navigating to the channel and selecting it.
> 
> 
> You select which DVR you want to record it to. A list of programs recorded is in your library. You can’t watch anything from a DVR. You can’t even see what is recorded to an HR24 or older. You can only watch what is on a genie DVR that has an OnDemand version. If it does you watch it and can’t FF through commercials. If it doesn’t have an OnDemand version you can’t watch it.


OK, so in other words the app is pretty useless, correct? I'm having a hard time understanding when I would ever want to use it. The announcement of the new app that I received from DTV made it sound like a huge improvement in how I might access DTV content.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> OK, so in other words the app is pretty useless, correct? I'm having a hard time understanding when I would ever want to use it. The announcement of the new app that I received from DTV made it sound like a huge improvement in how I might access DTV content.


If you have a seldom used TV you could send the box back and use this and save $7per month. Other than that it isn't all that useful.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the old app. Works fine for me.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I like the old app. Works fine for me.


This is not the same app


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

The old app dropped the locals. The new one has most of them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> OK, so in other words the app is pretty useless, correct?


It is difficult to argue that the "new app" isn't a big leap backward in functionality for DBS subscribers.

With a few exceptions, most streamers don't offer direct channel number entry as they have no number pad. Even some of those that offer third-party remotes with number buttons don't seem to support direct entry. Thus far, I've seen claims that Sony Android TVs do support direct entry and that's about it.

With the device that DIRECTV is now calling the Gemini (aka the DIRECTV STREAM device, C71KW, Osprey), DIRECTV is hopefully showing that an app is possible (on the Android TV platform anyway) that could work as expected but as one might also expect, it seems almost likely that there will be a TV fee associated with the use of that app.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> For example, if I want to jump directly to channel 501, where do I enter the number keys?


Can you tell Siri to change the channel?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can you tell Siri to change the channel?


Doesn't work on the DirecTV app on my Apple TV.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can you tell Siri to change the channel?


Don't know--I don't use Siri


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, now I am seeing a potential use for the app. I am currently having an issue with my audio system (power amp is out), so I can't get audio from the HR54. However, after installing the DirecTV app on my Sony Android TV, I can tune into all of the DirecTV channels that would not be available to me using the TV's tuner. The audio plays through the TV speakers, so if a must-see program is scheduled, I can use the app to watch it live.

I just installed the app, so I haven't mastered how to navigate it using the TV remote yet. It seems a bit clunky, but better than nothing when there is an emergency.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The inability to easily change channels is a show stopper for me. 
For me, D* is just about dead. Planning on dropping it this summer after being with them since 1996. I auditioned YTTV and liked it. Now that they have ST, I’m a goner


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The inability to easily change channels is a show stopper for me.
> For me, D* is just about dead. Planning on dropping it this summer after being with them since 1996. I auditioned YTTV and liked it. Now that they have ST, I’m a goner


I am using the APP on the Apple TV 4k box and I think it has better navigation and layout than Youtube TV.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I am exploring how to use the DirecTV app on my Sony Android display. After launching the app, I can press Guide on the TV remote, and the display shows a list of the TV channels. In the upper right corner is a Tools menu. Upon opening the Tools menu, one of the options is "Favorites setup". I can then select "Favorites 1" and add several broadcast channels (e.g ABC, NBC, etc.) to the list. Subsequently, if I choose Favorites 1, the list of channels is now a shorter lis and more easily navigated.

What I can't figure out is how to add any channels other than my locals. For example, if I want to add 356 MSNBC to Favorites 1, I can't find a way to access this channel. And even more strange, if I exit the DTV app, and then re-launch it, the app starts on channel 356 (?). Where is it getting channel 356??? And why can't I add this channel to Favorites? 

If anyone has mastered the app, or knows where instructions for the app are, please let me know.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I am exploring how to use the DirecTV app on my Sony Android display. After launching the app, I can press Guide on the TV remote, and the display shows a list of the TV channels. In the upper right corner is a Tools menu. Upon opening the Tools menu, one of the options is "Favorites setup". I can then select "Favorites 1" and add several broadcast channels (e.g ABC, NBC, etc.) to the list. Subsequently, if I choose Favorites 1, the list of channels is now a shorter lis and more easily navigated.
> 
> What I can't figure out is how to add any channels other than my locals. For example, if I want to add 356 MSNBC to Favorites 1, I can't find a way to access this channel. And even more strange, if I exit the DTV app, and then re-launch it, the app starts on channel 356 (?). Where is it getting channel 356??? And why can't I add this channel to Favorites?
> 
> If anyone has mastered the app, or knows where instructions for the app are, please let me know.


I installed the app on my Sony TV and to get to the guide I have to press the down arrow button, then left arrow, then select. If I press the Guide button on the remote, it takes me to the Channels app guide, which is totally different.

Once I'm in the right guide, I first see All channels. I can go to each channel I want and hold down the select button to make it a favorite, then switch to the Favorites option on the left menu. It looks like app navigation is limited to the arrow keys and select (OK) and the back key. Play, Pause, << and >> work as well. The number buttons and the guide button on the remote don't work with the app.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Any opinion of PQ with satellite vs app?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Same. Maybe a bit better.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> Same. Maybe a bit better.


Which one? Thanks


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

jal said:


> Which one? Thanks


Sorry, the APP has the same PQ as Satellite and maybe a litte bit better. However, the APP doesn't have all the channels that Satellite has.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I installed the app on my Sony TV and to get to the guide I have to press the down arrow button, then left arrow, then select. If I press the Guide button on the remote, it takes me to the Channels app guide, which is totally different.
> 
> Once I'm in the right guide, I first see All channels. I can go to each channel I want and hold down the select button to make it a favorite, then switch to the Favorites option on the left menu. It looks like app navigation is limited to the arrow keys and select (OK) and the back key. Play, Pause, << and >> work as well. The number buttons and the guide button on the remote don't work with the app.


Thank you for the tips. I don't think I would have thought to press the down arrow. I now have my favorite channels set up!

The reason getting the app working successfully is that the power amp in my main setup has failed and needs to go back for repair. While the amp is gone, I can use the app to watch my favorite chnnels and play back DVR recordings using the TV's speakers. It is a perfectly acceptable interim solution.

Thanks again!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> I can use the app to watch my favorite chnnels and play back DVR recordings using the TV's speakers.


You can watch DVR content using the app on your Sony TV? On other apps it can only play an OnDemand version of what is on the DVR if it is available. And you can’t FF through commercials.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> You can watch DVR content using the app on your Sony TV? On other apps it can only play an OnDemand version of what is on the DVR if it is available. And you can’t FF through commercials.


I'm sure you are correct. I haven't really started using the app. As long as I can watch live TV, it will tide me over until the amp gets fixed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll really test out this app once we have a bad storm.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

For me, the use case is that I have the app on two TVs that we don't use much and it does a couple of things. One, I can save $14 a month as there's no need for a box on those TVs and it also frees up any tuners on that those TVs might be using. The one channel that it's missing that I would have wanted is YES Network to watch those afternoon Yankee games while working in my office, but, I'll just install the YES app for that. But it's nice to have and as many have said, if the dish goes out for rain fade, I can switch to it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I'll really test out this app once we have a bad storm.


I don't remember anyone WANTING rain fade.


----------

